

A Curated List of Coding Style Conventions and Standards - SalGnt
https://github.com/SalGnt/cscs

======
winestock
I'm submitting this to the awesome list of awesome lists.

[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)

This way, you can just star that repository without cluttering up your GitHub
star page.

~~~
SalGnt
According to the awesome manifesto, I need to do some adjustments before
making a submission request.

[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome/blob/master/awesome....](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome/blob/master/awesome.md)

------
nailer
You should add idiomatic.js, one of the oldest and most popular JavaScript
style guides.

